# Date at which the grass changes to bright green again (updated with screenshots):



## LeenaM (Feb 23, 2021)

For anyone who, like me, couldn't wait to get rid of the snow but also didn't like the muddy color of the grass in february: I TTed forward and found the date when the grass shifts to a brighter, spring green:

important edit: the date I initially wrote down isn't wholly accurate, the grass continues to get brighter after that. I've included screenshots in the spoilers so you can see how it changes.



Spoiler



It stops looking muddy on March 3rd/4th and gets brighter from there (you can see the date on the bottom left corner):











 and so on until what we saw on March 21st


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you. I tried googling for the specific date but have been unable to find anything other than when specific seasons start and end.


----------



## Queenno (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks! I was afraid to open the spoiler at first because I've seen mid-March and even end of March on other websites but the 4th is sooner than I expected, good news!


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 23, 2021)

Can't wait!!

February really is an ugly month in AC. I don't like the snow after this long and the brown grass looks unappealing


----------



## Serabee (Feb 23, 2021)

Hmm... I just wonder if it's the same for everyone, or if it's different like weather? Either way, I'm looking forward to it! Though I really will miss the snow... I loved the snow ☺


----------



## Pintuition (Feb 23, 2021)

I'm so happy the green grass will be back next week. I tt'd ahead to the weekend this morning and everything was just so....brown. I really don't like February in the game, the snow lasted too long and everything just is bland. Bring on spring!


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 23, 2021)

Oh? I thought the grass would be green again on February 25th, like it happened in New Leaf.


----------



## bam94- (Feb 23, 2021)

Thank you! That’s much earlier than I expected, I thought the brown grass stuck around for longer.


----------



## Boccages (Feb 23, 2021)

Do you have in-game pictures?


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 23, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


> Oh? I thought the grass would be green again on February 25th, like it happened in New Leaf.



The grass comes back on the 25th, but it will be a dull color. You can see it in the Direct for example.


----------



## kemdi (Feb 23, 2021)

I dunno. I think the muddy grass will be somewhat popular with certain players. At least now all those people that slap the muddy brown 'realism' filters on their instagram pics will have to do less work.


----------



## Bilaz (Feb 23, 2021)

Ohhhh that’s such a pretty soft colour, I love it!


----------



## Boccages (Feb 23, 2021)

I wanted a post-March 4th picture


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 23, 2021)

Boccages said:


> I wanted a post-March 4th picture



It should look more or less like this. (March 20 2020)



Borrowed from : https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...mal-crossing-new-horizons.478535/post-8492863


----------



## LeenaM (Feb 23, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> It should look more or less like this. (March 20 2020)
> View attachment 357893
> Borrowed from : https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...mal-crossing-new-horizons.478535/post-8492863


Actually it isn't quite that bright yet. To me the grass looked significantly less muddy on the 4th compared to the day before, but I think it still gets brighter from there. I'll TT some more, take screenshots and edit my original post


----------



## John Wick (Feb 23, 2021)

I can't wait for tomorrow when the hideous snow is gone.

The grass isn't actually green then, but it's better than snow!


----------



## LeenaM (Feb 23, 2021)

Boccages said:


> Do you have in-game pictures?


If you look back at the top of the thread I've updated my post, just click on spoilers and you'll see screenshots!


----------



## DaisyFan (Feb 23, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> The grass comes back on the 25th, but it will be a dull color. You can see it in the Direct for example.
> 
> View attachment 357887



Yes, I remembered that. I don't mind the color of the grass though, but I can't wait to see the green grass again! 

I am going to miss snow. -_-


----------



## LeenaM (Feb 23, 2021)

DaisyFan said:


> Yes, I remembered that. I don't mind the color of the grass though, but I can't wait to see the green grass again!
> 
> I am going to miss snow. -_-


I was excited for the grass as well, I think because the weather turned to spring all of a sudden where I live, I didn't want to look at muddy grass and dark trees when it's sunny outside   .
I'll probably miss the snow too, back in november I also TTed forward to see everything turn white, it's a really pretty season but now I'm sick of it! Give me color!


----------



## Plum Pudding (Feb 23, 2021)

I can't wait, it will be so strange, because I started my town in winter and decorated my main areas in winter, will see if I feel the need to make some adjustments.


----------

